# 300ac



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

A good friend of mine dropped off 2 roaches last week; a 300AC with half the parts missing, and a 321 with most of the parts there but not with the smoking tender. He really wanted the 321 worked on and running so we decided to cannibalize the 300 for any needed parts such as the reverse unit, screws, and concentrate on the 321. I made him aware the 321 needed the smoking tender and it was probably going to be pricey. We decided to just get the 321 running, add the missing parts to make it hole, more or less, and call it a day. I just finished the 300AC and bench-testing it, it's a real hot-rod!! I completely stripped the shell, including whistle and bell, and sand blasted the boiler shell. I masked off the original cab numbers as they were fairly decent and gave the boiler a re-spray with a gloss black I got from the Dollar Store. My friend wanted a gloss finish so I went the gloss route, which I don't like,lol. I used chemical stripper on the tender as blasting it would have warped it to no end. I re-moved the ladder and painted it, used the same gloss paint, and then added dry rub transfers from PortLines. I picked up a reverse unit on ebay at at great price, and put on new fingers, and polished the drum. It cycles 100%! Added a head-light as there was none, polished the bell and whistle, assembled it, and here she is. I still have to track test it, but it should function ok. I have $70 bucks alone tied up in the restoration, not to mention my time, paint, and sand-blasting.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Good idea to add the headlight and great work over all. A little too shiny for my taste but since it is a restoration the owner should have what he likes.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> Good idea to add the headlight and great work over all. A little too shiny for my taste but since it is a restoration the owner should have what he likes.


He wanted a gloss finish. I gave him 4 choices; gloss, semi-gloss, satin, and flat. I showed him flat when he was here and he didn't care for that. I wanted to get close to the original Gilbert finish, so I showed him satin.. He said gloss so I painted the 321 gloss black. What a mistake.. It was WAY too glossy so I sand-blasted it again and used a different gloss on this 300AC. It wasn't too bad, but I bought some Krylon satin black and painted the 321 with it.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello, Nice job on American Flyer #300 AC engine looks like brand new. Nice paint job looks very cool and neat I love it my friend. Thanks longbow57ca.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

As a post-script, the owner balked at paying me the money that was due.. I only charged him $10 bucks an hour, where as any shop around here starts at $25, and goes to $50, JUST FOR CLEANING, no parts involved...After saying he wanted a glossy finish, he didn't like the shiny appearance on the engine/tender. he said it looked too good. Imagine that... I hit him with a bill for $100 bucks, and that included buying all new parts where needed, paint, transfers, sand-blasting, and any polishing on the tender wheels, etc... I could tell he was pi===ed off, but he got what he wanted at a fraction of the true cost of labor, which would have been around $125 just for labor at the cheapest rate of $25 bucks an hour... Said to say, I did some more work after this for him, with the same results, and he hasn't spoken to me since.. Oh well, too bad....No more restorations for me!!!! It's not worth the time, headache, or the attitude of the owner.. I told this guy he would have more money tied up in this engine than what it was worth...:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the pair of engines I restored......$100 bucks in parts, total, and $100 bucks in labor, total.


----------



## longbow57ca (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello flyernut, You do very nice work on those American Flyer engines. I know it is not the money you are after which you will never get from some people because they so cheap. I know the reason why you do it because it is a labour of love American Flyer trains. I know the feeling of that. I also love American Flyer Trains too. Thanks longbow57ca. PS Have a great day.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

flyernut said:


> Here's the pair of engines I restored......$100 bucks in parts, total, and $100 bucks in labor, total.
> View attachment 112305
> 
> 
> View attachment 112313


Great job on those two locomotives, they look like new, and I am sure they run like new as well. Once a gain a great service you have provided to keep the hobby alive and well at a more than reasonable price.

Aflyer


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

flyernut said:


> As a post-script, the owner balked at paying me the money that was due.. I only charged him $10 bucks an hour, where as any shop around here starts at $25, and goes to $50, JUST FOR CLEANING, no parts involved...After saying he wanted a glossy finish, he didn't like the shiny appearance on the engine/tender. he said it looked too good. Imagine that... I hit him with a bill for $100 bucks, and that included buying all new parts where needed, paint, transfers, sand-blasting, and any polishing on the tender wheels, etc... I could tell he was pi===ed off, but he got what he wanted at a fraction of the true cost of labor, which would have been around $125 just for labor at the cheapest rate of $25 bucks an hour... Said to say, I did some more work after this for him, with the same results, and he hasn't spoken to me since.. Oh well, too bad....No more restorations for me!!!! It's not worth the time, headache, or the attitude of the owner.. I told this guy he would have more money tied up in this engine than what it was worth...:smilie_daumenneg:


That's too bad. I've run into the same issues with tube radios. People think you can restore one for peanuts and look at you like you're crazy when you throw numbers at them. Like you I don't do it for anyone else anymore, just for myself. In effect you're doing someone a favor and shouldn't have to deal with the grief and aggravation over payment.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

longle said:


> That's too bad. I've run into the same issues with tube radios. People think you can restore one for peanuts and look at you like you're crazy when you throw numbers at them. Like you I don't do it for anyone else anymore, just for myself. In effect you're doing someone a favor and shouldn't have to deal with the grief and aggravation over payment.


It is too bad as I really enjoy doing the work, and treat other people trains as if they were my own, even better. I don't want someone coming back at me complaining, so I take my time and run my repairs for at least an hour, minimum. The problem with the 2 engines I did was that they were truly JUNK, not even fit to TRY and get them back to running condition. There were so many parts that were missing or broken, I actually had more than the $50 bucks tied up in parts just on the Hudson.. It was missing the e-unit, and associated parts like fingers, drum, etc. The boiler front was missing, all the handrails were missing, and the drawbar was broken off the bottom of the cab. I had to make that with some steel stock I had on hand. Of course I had to get a screw for that too.Parts of the linkage were also missing. Add all that up, and then include the shipping from different vendors, and you'll see what I mean. The tender was garbage, but all the steps were there. New wiring, new male connectors, transfers, sand-blasting, primer, and paint.The list goes on. I also put on a field coil with new brushes and springs.If I decide to do another one for someone, I'll give them an estimate first, but it will be at least $100 bucks to start. Even both of the shops I frequent will not do restorations, they can't make money on them, and then they get angry customers.The restoration on the Atlantic was $100 bucks, everything included, but the engine, in my opinion, is only worth about $30-$40...Enough of my rant... I'll still help people out here if they need it, including work on their engines like the 2 Royal Blues I posted...Just throw me a little donation, if you can afford it..If not, that's ok too...


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice work....I have a 321 to do over like you did...eventually. Hope mine turns out as nice.


----------

